
Lyft customers face potential hack from recycled phone numbers - ShanaM
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3134870/security/lyft-customers-face-potential-hack-from-recycled-phone-numbers.html
======
flukus
Number 4 on the falshoods programmers believe about phone numbers:

[https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber/blob/master/FAL...](https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber/blob/master/FALSEHOODS.md)

